# [flash-plugin] rendimiento del flash-plugin en linux (close)

## will198

Hola a todos...

Tengo la sensación que en linux (al menos en ubuntu y gentoo) el flash-plugin funciona razonablemente mal...

tanto en el portatil como en el fijo el rendimiento es muy inferior al obtenido con winXP

Os comoento el caso del pc fijo.

Tengo un AMD64 con 2 gb de ram y una tarjeta Geforce 8600 (no se si 256 o 128) que seguro que es muy mejorable pero que creo que para ver pelis sobra... (si tenemos en cuenta que con el 486 podía ver las pelis de manera razonable)

El caso es que en Gentoo (en ubuntu tb me pasa) con el firefox 3 cuando abro un video flash (pongamos por ejemplo el you tube) a veces me va a saltos (primero dejo que cargue entero y luego le doy a reproducir con lo que no es un problema de buffering), normalemnte termina estabilizando pero como se me ocurra abrir dos pestañas (no digamos tres) con más vídeos... eso empieza a tostarse y al final tengo que cerrarlas todas...

Lo que me resulta curioso es que por ejemplo si hago la misma prueba con tres pelis ripeadas, el pc puede con ellas y casi ni se inmuta (abiertas con el  gui de Xine)...

Cuando hago la pruba con windows la cosa mejora algo (tampoco puedo decir haya un abismo) con el chrome puedo abrir dos, con tres comienzan los saltos pero aguanta... y si sigo lo tuesto

¿os pasa tb a vosotros? ¿Hay algún truco para mejorar el rendimiento? ¿es un problema de la combinación firefox+flash o le pasa con todos los navegadores?

Creo que hay otros plugins para reproducir flash pero cuando los probé en ubuntu no quedé muy contento ya que había veces que los vídeos no cargaban (probé uno que se llama gnash o algo así y creo que otro más)

Un saludo y gracias por contestarLast edited by will198 on Fri Sep 18, 2009 4:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> si tenemos en cuenta que con el 486 podía ver las pelis de manera razonable

 

no sé si te he entendido bien, estás diciendo que veías una pelicula ( en divx o algo similar supongo) en un 486 ?

 *Quote:*   

> ¿os pasa tb a vosotros?

 

a mi no, o yo no he notado diferencia al menos.

Imagino que tanto firefox como el plugin de adobe tendrán parte de culpa, para el flash no hay alternativas eficientes me temo pero prueba con optros navegadores si quieres.

saluetes

----------

## Txema

La culpa es del pésimo rendimiento de Flash, espero que no pretendas ver películas directamente desde internet mediante flash porque te va a ser casi imposible, además de que vas a poner el PC al rojo vivo.

De todas formas, puedes probar con opera, que parece que no da los saltitos que da firefox.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Txema wrote:*   

> La culpa es del pésimo rendimiento de Flash, espero que no pretendas ver películas directamente desde internet mediante flash porque te va a ser casi imposible, además de que vas a poner el PC al rojo vivo.
> 
> De todas formas, puedes probar con opera, que parece que no da los saltitos que da firefox.
> 
> Saludos.

 

A mi con opera me pasa exactamente lo mismo, el rendimiento llega a limites insospechadamente malos, incluso tener que matar el navegador... así que cuando quiero ver algo de youtube (normalmente es por algun link que me envian) pues uso net-misc/youtube-dl y luego lo reproduzco con mplayer.

La verdad es que cada dia estoy más atravesado con el flash, y lo cierto es que en windows, por lo que he visto funciona medianamente bien, en cambio en linux, no importa la distro o los bits del procesador, que siempre acaba iendo fatal.

La verdad es que en parte me alegro de navegar con konqueror y flash desactivado, ya que el 90% de objetos flash són publicidad.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos, gracias por responder...

Por lo que veo no hay una facil solución... yo he optado por ver los vídeos mediante download y luego con el mplayer...

 *Quote:*   

> Gringo
> 
> no sé si te he entendido bien, estás diciendo que veías una pelicula ( en divx o algo similar supongo) en un 486 ?
> 
> 

 

Me haces dudar pero estoy prácticamente seguro que si... de hecho es la historia de mi vida con los pc... mi patre se compraba un pc y yo heredaba el suyo, así mientras todos tenían un 386 yo tenía un 286... para poder jugar a los juegos me volví un artista de los floppys, tenía uno personalizado con la optimización del arranque de dos para cada posibilidad (sin raton, con raton, memoria virtual, etc)

Y cuando heredé el 486 me tiré muchísimo tiempo con el ya que mi hermano heredó el P1 y yo seguí unos años más con el 486... si no recuerdo mal con el mplayer para winXP desde la consola de msdos ejecutaba pelis y las veía... o si no con el suse 8.2 (creo) configurado para mínimos, luego comencé a currar y me compré un Amd k6 y el resto ya es historia...

La verdad es que me hacéis dudar si entre el 486 y el k6 tuve por un tiempo un p1, pero estoy casi seguro que no.

Un saludo y cierro el post

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A duras penas un Pentium II puede reproducir DIVX a pantalla completa usando mplayer (lo digo por que en su momento estuve buscando la configuracion mas infima para un mediacenter y probe cuanto cachivache viejo andaba por ahi tirado), asi que no creo que haya sido con un 486 que ni siquiera podia descomprimir mp3 en tiempo real  :Very Happy: 

Debe haber sido el K6 II... (Que no es que le sobre mucho para reproducir divx tampoco, jeje)

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

Quizá no eran divx, sino videocd (mpeg1) o similar.

En la época de los 486 no existía todavía siquiera el codec mpeg4 (apareció en 1998):

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG-4

Los primeros 486 aparecieron en 1989:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_80486

----------

## i92guboj

Un 486 no tira ni con mp3, incluso mi viejo pentium classic 133mhz daba saltos como loco para reproducirlos, hasta el punto de ser intratable. Así que de divx mejor ni hablemos. Definitivamente, un 486 no corre con Windows XP ni mucho menos. Así que debío ser el k6, no hay otra opción.

En cuanto al rendimiento del plugin de flash, no hay solución. Puede ir mejor o peor según browsers y sistemas, pero no se puede hacer nada más ya que viene en formato precompilado y es de código cerrado. Mplayer puede reproducir los vídeos como ya has comprobado, con un rendimiento infinitamente superior al del plugin de adobe. Pero para el contenido interactivo no te valdrá.

----------

## will198

Quizás tengáis razon y fuese un Pentium 1 (este es mi problema de memoria de pez  :Smile: ), probablemente con win 95 o win 98 (este recuerdo que hacía algún tweak para liberar memoria) y unos 128 mb de ram... pero seguro que era anterior al K6 que por lo que he leido equivalía a un P1 o P II de la época... lo del víedo me estáis haciendo dudar pero la música... ¿seguro que no se podía escuchar?

Hace un par de años como reto probé a instalar linux en un viejo portatil de mi padre, P1 133 mhz, con 1 GB de hd, 32 mb de ram, le instalé la distro deli linux (creo que una versión 0.6.x) optimizada para pc antiguos y recuerdo que me ayudó algunos trucos que dan aquí:

[url]

http://www.lugli.org.ar/mediawiki/index.php/Linux_Chico

[/url]

Seguro que navegaba por internet con navegador gráfico, mediante una tarjeta pcmcia, y creo que también le configuré la tarjeta de sonido y llegué a escuchar un mp3 (de esto no estoy 100% seguro) pero el colega que escribe sobre el linux chico si que asegura que llego a escuchar música y ver pelis en un P1 75 mh y 16 MB ram... (eso si sin sonido y a 320x240  :Smile: )

De los que si que estoy al 99,99% es que con el K6 veía pelis, escuchaba música y bajaba con el mldonkey, jugaba al quake3... y otras muchas cosas.

Bueno que un saludo a todos...

PD: por cierto ya por curiosidad... ¿cual fue vuestro primer Pc? el mío un 286 que heredé de mi padre... no recuerdo los mhz... quizás se midiesen en hz  :Smile:  y con 640 k de ram... el tamaño del disco duro no lo recuerdo, lo que si que recuerdo era que tenía floppys de 5,25'' y de 3,5'' que eran ambos de alta densidad... y que a los floppys normales de baja densidad de 5,25 ''les hacía un a ranura con las tijeras y a los de 3,5'' les hacía otro agujero con un taladro en el lateral para poder formatearlos a alta densidad... y lo curioso es que funcionaban como de alta densidad...  :Smile: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

Yo uso firefox habitualmente, y el plugin flashblock, además del betterprivacy (que elimina las cookies flash que nos cuelan sin que el navegador se entere). Hace poco estuve viendo una película en cinegratis.net , la cual se encontraba dividida en cinco partes, hacía click en cada una de ellas y pulsaba pausa para que se pre-cargasen por completo e irlas viendo a medida que acababa de ver la parte anterior. Ni un solo problema, dado que con flashblock anulaba los cinco o seis anuncios/publicidad de flash animados y sólo permití abrir la ventana flash de la peli. En ningún momento se ralentizó, claro que tampoco me puse a reproducir las cinco partes a la vez... Yo al menos soy incapaz de ver más de una cosa al mismo tiempo   :Wink: 

¡Ah! lo uso con 64bit -32bit. Por defecto se compila sólo para 32, compruébalo también.

----------

## will198

el flash block lo usaba antes, pero dejé de usarlo porque muchas veces cuando hacía click para cargar el video (decir al flash block que si que queremos verlo) lo cargaba pero se ponía en negro el video... y recargaba hasta que finalmente funcionaba... el better privacy nunca lo usé pero lo probaré.

compilarlo como 64 -32????? tengo un amd64 pero uso el gentoo de 32... como lo compilo así?

Un saludo

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *will198 wrote:*   

> compilarlo como 64 -32????? tengo un amd64 pero uso el gentoo de 32... como lo compilo así?

 

Entonces no. Pensé que usabas el gentoo para amd64. Tus razones te habrán llevado a ello, yo lo uso en un amd64 y en un dualcore2 en versiones de 64bits (gentoo y flash-plugin) y, al menos en mi caso, no se me ocurre ninguna razón para usar la versión de 32bits.

----------

## reforo

Creo que te podrá servir de ayuda esto:

http://www.visualbeta.es/12717/trucos/truco-como-corregir-el-funcionamiento-de-flash-en-firefox/

----------

